# my betta has an opening mouth when its close (any info)



## BettaPrince (Nov 17, 2007)

my betta has an opening mouth in the middle of the lips when its close and is it a okay thing or jus a bad thing is it treatable and maybe because of that he wont eat and its been 5 days now and i'm worry.  [/img]


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

It seems to meas though he has been injured somehow. Are there any other fish in the tank?

I would treat with MelaFix and hope for the best. It may heal, then again it may not. He may also die, since he is not eating. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Melafix and frequent water changes could be your best option for treatment. Dosage for the Melafix will require an eye-dropper or pipette and should be 10 drops per gallon, despite what it recommends on the bottle (Bettas are sensitive to the ingredients and do not require the full recommended dosage). They also sell Bettafix, which is a diluted Melafix made specifically for betta fish.

Have any pictures of the fish's mouth?


----------



## BettaPrince (Nov 17, 2007)

JouteiMike said:


> Melafix and frequent water changes could be your best option for treatment. Dosage for the Melafix will require an eye-dropper or pipette and should be 10 drops per gallon, despite what it recommends on the bottle (Bettas are sensitive to the ingredients and do not require the full recommended dosage). They also sell Bettafix, which is a diluted Melafix made specifically for betta fish.
> 
> Have any pictures of the fish's mouth?


no pics to dark and bad didital camera.


----------



## BettaPrince (Nov 17, 2007)

herefishy said:


> It seems to meas though he has been injured somehow. Are there any other fish in the tank?
> 
> I would treat with MelaFix and hope for the best. It may heal, then again it may not. He may also die, since he is not eating. Good luck and keep us posted.


nope jus the only fish.


----------



## mibi_fibi (Jul 5, 2007)

I believe bettas have a small opening even when their mouths are closed. At least that's what my guy looks like. Is the opening like this or is it something completely different? i.e. a hole that isn't his mouth?
How is he doing now?


----------

